# Labour day 1st may



## EMMYLOUTOM (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi i wonder if anyone can help ihave a home in la cala and will be there over the 1st 2nd and 3rd of may can anyone tell me if ikea, leroy merlin or la canada are open on the saturday or sunday as it is a spanish holiday ??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EMMYLOUTOM said:


> Hi i wonder if anyone can help ihave a home in la cala and will be there over the 1st 2nd and 3rd of may can anyone tell me if ikea, leroy merlin or la canada are open on the saturday or sunday as it is a spanish holiday ??


The 1st May is a national holiday & it's an obligatory one, so they should be closed on the Saturday

maybe someone local will know about Sunday opening

our local shopping centre is open on the Sunday, but I can't find a website for La Cañada


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We went over to La cañada at easter - a bank holiday thinking that "of course a place that big would be open" No, it wasnt!!!! I doubt if Leroy Merlin will be either. It seems Spain is still vert traditional about its holidfays around here!

Jo xxx


----------

